# looking for Ragdoll mix



## kansas (Dec 10, 2006)

Hi Im looking for I guess the ragdoll look in a kitten. I want a pet only so one that isnt expensive. They look like the traditional Himalayans I think... where I live there arent any breeders close to me and the shelters arent close either... thank you...Im In central Ks


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Check out this thread you already posted in cat chat: http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=37563 Some people have given some good links already :wink: .


----------



## kansas (Dec 10, 2006)

Yes they are great links BUT Im not close to any of the rescues as I stated earlier in this post and the other. I think the closest one is 2 hours one way. Just thought I would see if someone may be closer to me. Thank You


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

I think if you're looking for something as specific as a Ragdoll mix you're going to need to be willing to travel...or be very patient waiting for something to become available closer to home.


----------



## kansas (Dec 10, 2006)

Im not in a hurry... we are just posting so we can find someone close. We would like to find something that looks like the traditional Himalayans or the Ragdolls. They dont HAVE to be that breed just want something that looks like that. The longer hair breeds I guess is what we are wanting. Thank You


----------

